# Installing a Fish Finder



## Big Mac (Oct 2, 2007)

I am installing a fish finder on my Bass Buggy, and wondering the best way to go about drilling the holes in the console (fiberglass/plastic). Should I tape over the area and mark the holes to avoid splintering?

What do you think?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## cobia06 (Oct 3, 2007)

Run the drill bit in reverse until it makes a good indentation (this won't take but a couple of seconds). Then drill like normal. Works every time!


----------

